# Need rain bit i found 1 today



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

I went out this morning and looked at my usual spot and only found one but I will post a picture of it it's a gray about an inch and a half


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Congrats, you may be the first find in the country.


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Congrats, you may be the first find in the country.


I found the first one on December 31st


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

LIES!!!!!


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Mushroom Geologist said:


> LIES!!!!!


Sorry you think I was lying but no the fact is yes look it up yourself in Southern California you can virtually find them anytime of the year if the conditions are right answer you are the liar


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

richard lingenfelter said:


> Sorry you think I was lying but no the fact is yes look it up yourself in Southern California you can virtually find them anytime of the year if the conditions are right answer you are the liar


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Calm down...I was messing around. I said on an earlier thread elsewhere, Texas would be first on the map but someone pointed to this thread and said someone already found morels. It was all in fun.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

richard lingenfelter said:


> I went out this morning and looked at my usual spot and only found one but I will post a picture of it it's a gray about an inch and a half
> View attachment 23998


It looks like it'll be a while up here in far northern CA. The temps are at freezing at night for some of the next week or two and the highs in the 50's. I guess I'll just have to look at your guy's photos and drool for a month or two. So keep posting your photos for your brother shroomers to look at! (at least they're being found in CA.!) Happy shroomin'....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

richard lingenfelter said:


> I found the first one on December 31st


@richard lingenfelter ..
Howdy Sir .... Wade here ...
Thank You for you Excellent Reporting 
How ya doin are you still Finding ?
are you busy Finding and Eating um?
do you have any Fun Pictures from Years Past if so please Post some..
Otherwise Please do keep us informed as your finds continue..
We Love the Hunt


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Sorry to get back to you so late. I just saw your reply and no not at all. We haven't had any rain in the last month, but we're expecting a half an inch or so in the next couple of days. So if we do, I'm sure I will find a few and if I do I will get back to you and thank you again for your reply.


----------

